# [A] Zuluhed - Raid at Night -> späte Raidzeiten sucht für ICC 25 ( 11/12 )



## d1kz (16. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Buff'ler

Wir, die Gilde "Raid at night" sucht für ihren 25er Raid noch Spielerverstärkung jeder Art. Ansässig sind wir auf dem Server Zuluhed.
Sehr gefragt sind im Moment folgende Klassen :

- Ele Shaman
- Holy Paladin
- Resto Shaman
- Deathknight (dd)
- Warlock

Homepage: http://www.raidatnight.com/

Raidzeiten: Mo 22:00-02:00
 Do: 22:00-02:00
 So: 20:00-00:00

Progression: PDK 5/5
 PDK hero 4/5
 ICC 25 ( 11/12)

Was wir bieten können :
- Ventrilo 3.0 Server
- Eigenes Foren und DKP System
- Erwachsene Spieler , alle 18+
- Raidmotivation und guter Umgang untereinander
- Sehr erfolgreiche 10er Raidgruppe
- Gildeneintritt und Einsteigserleichterung durch hilfsbereiten und freundlichen Umgang in der Gilde
- Beständig seit 05.05.2006 ohne große Raidunterbrechungen

Was wir von dir erwarten :
- Funktionierendes Headset und Mikro
- Alter : 18 +
- Du solltest mindestens seit BC spielen und deine Klasse selbstständig beherrschen, ohne Erklärungen von anderen zu brauchen
- Du solltest in WOTLK alle Bossencounter gesehen und gelegt haben ( bis auf die Ulduar und PDK hardmodes)
- Entsprechendes Gear wird vorrausgesetzt (Itemlevel 226)
- Raidanwesenheit > 66 % sprich du solltest an 2 von den 3 Tagen können
- Du solltest auf Ansage entsprechende Skillung anwerfen und auch spielen können
- Du solltest entsprechendes Movement besitzen und gute DPS/HPS bringen
- Du solltest dich selbst mit Flasks/Bufffood/Pots versorgen


Unsere Ziele liegen in der Zukunft darin, die PDK Hero Modes zu clearen und uns zwischendurch noch Ulduar Hardmodes der Wächter zu erarbeiten.

Wir sind ein netter Haufen der jetzt noch auf zuverlässige und gute Spieler wartet, also seid herzlich eingeladen euch zu bewerben.
Wir haben im übrigen Verständnis dafür, wenn ihr für längere Zeit mal wegen Nachtschichten oder ähnlichem nicht kommen könnt, das ist bei uns Prämisse!

Kontaktmöglichkeiten:

 * Ingame : Hawtinjr
 * ICQ: 238014345
 * www.raidatnight.com


----------



## d1kz (16. September 2009)

/push


----------



## d1kz (16. September 2009)

/push


----------



## d1kz (17. September 2009)

/push


----------



## d1kz (8. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## d1kz (16. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## d1kz (21. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## d1kz (3. November 2009)

/push


----------



## d1kz (17. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Andoral1990 (18. November 2009)

Will wohl keiner... macht euch ne eigene homepage und macht werbung im chat intern.


----------



## d1kz (15. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Zweckform (22. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Zweckform (29. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Zweckform (6. April 2010)

/up


----------

